# Are Lightroom presets for a Mac different than for a PC?



## SuzImages (Apr 28, 2015)

When I switched over from a PC to a Mac recently, i tried to install the Lightroom presets I had on the PC, but none of them are showing up.  Are presets for a Mac different than for a PC?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

All Presets are simple XML text files.  They are the same for both Mac & PC. 

In your Preferences, go to the Presets tab and note the following: 
Is "Store Presets with this catalog" checked?  And when you click on the button {Show Lightroom Presets Folder...} does it take you to the folders where you copied all of your Windows preset folders?


----------



## Constantinos (Apr 29, 2015)

SuzImages said:


> When I switched over from a PC to a Mac recently, i tried to install the Lightroom presets I had on the PC, but none of them are showing up.  Are presets for a Mac different than for a PC?  Thanks in advance for your help.



No. One of my systems is a PC and the other is Mac. My PC was the oldest so had to go into preferences, locate the preset folders and copy my presets to the respective folders in the Mac systems. Everything copied and works in both systems.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2015)

I suspect Cletus has the right idea, either the "Store Presets with Catalog" option is set differently on the two systems, or the presets have been copied into the wrong place.


----------



## SuzImages (Apr 29, 2015)

clee01l said:


> All Presets are simple XML text files.  They are the same for both Mac & PC.
> 
> In your Preferences, go to the Presets tab and note the following:
> Is "Store Presets with this catalog" checked?  And when you click on the button {Show Lightroom Presets Folder...} does it take you to the folders where you copied all of your Windows preset folders?



This is a screen shot of what I'm seeing when I click on show Lightroom presets folder.  I have two Lightroom settings folders.  The top one is where I moved the presets to (in the develop folder), the bottom one has no presets in it.  So I'm wondering if I moved them to the Lightroom 5 folder instead of the Lightroom 6 (new update) folder?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2015)

You didn't answer the question about the Preferences setting for "Store Presets with this Catalog" (on the Presets tab), i.e. is it checked or not?

If not, then the presets would go in neither of those two Lightroom Settings folders, they'd need to go in Users/you/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom (then copy from individual sub-folder into the matching sub-folder).

If yes, you'd copy into the bottom one of those Lightroom Settings folders, not the top one.

Edit: scratch that, if you clicked on Show Presets then you have got that setting checked, so copy into the bottom set of sub-folders.


----------



## SuzImages (Apr 30, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> You didn't answer the question about the Preferences setting for "Store Presets with this Catalog" (on the Presets tab), i.e. is it checked or not?
> 
> If not, then the presets would go in neither of those two Lightroom Settings folders, they'd need to go in Users/you/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom (then copy from individual sub-folder into the matching sub-folder).
> 
> ...



Sorry, I meant to answer the question with "yes", that box is checked.  I'm guessing the top set of folders is Lightroom 5?  The bottom one Lightroom 6?  Am I correct?


----------



## SuzImages (Apr 30, 2015)

I copies all the presets into the bottom Develop Preset folder and they are all there now.  Thank you very much.  VERY helpful.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2015)

SuzImages said:


> I'm guessing the top set of folders is Lightroom 5?  The bottom one Lightroom 6?  Am I correct?



No, afraid not. Lightroom doesn't have different sets of presets sub-folders for each release, they are a shared resource used by all versions. My guess is that top set is where to copied the "Lightroom Settings" folder from the PC. The bottom set is the one that Lightroom creates automatically for every catalog folder when you have that "Store Presets" option checked.


----------

